# WinCC: Wie kann man VBScript auf Objekteigenschaften eines anderen Bildes zugreifen.



## CanYouHelpMe (16 August 2012)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, ich kann nicht auf die Eigenschaft eines Objekts in einem anderen Bild zugreifen. Zum Thema, ich habe ein Bild, in dem Bild befindet sich ein Button der bei Mausklick eine Eigenschaft eines Objekts im gleichen Bild ansteuert. Das funktioniert soweit auch. Hierzu folgendes VBScript: 

_Sub OnLButtonDown(ByVal Item, ByVal Flags, ByVal x, ByVal y)    
Dim obj
Set obj = ScreenItems("Control1")
obj.ReadTags
End Sub
_
Nun wollte ich diesen Button aber aus einem anderen Bildfenster herraus betätigen. In dem Fall funktioniert dieses Script nicht mehr.
Was muss ich anders machen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (16 August 2012)

Den Screen welchen du nutzt explizit angeben

Set Objekt = HmiRuntime.Screens("Bild_1").ScreenItems("Rechteck_1")


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (16 August 2012)

Funktioniert leider nicht! Habe aber einen Tip von einem Kollegen bekommen. Jetzt funktionierts!

Dim objGrundfenster, objHauptfenster,_obj_
Set objGrundfenster = HMIRuntime.Screens(HMIRuntime.BaseScreenName).ScreenItems("Grundfenster1") 

Set objHauptfenster = objGrundfenster.Screen.ScreenItems("HauptFenster")

Set _obj_ = objHauptfenster.Screen.ScreenItems("_Control1_")

_obj.ReadTags_


----------



## Markus Rupp (16 August 2012)

ach ich wusste da war was, hatte dir den falschen namespace mitgeteilt, sorry.

ABer gut das es nun geht


----------



## phyrexianer (25 März 2015)

Hi, ich denke ich bin bei diesem Thema nah dran was meine Frage angeht...

Wie Schaffe ich es mir ein Array bzw. mir eine Liste aller vorhandenen Bilder aus zu geben !?


```
Set objScreens = HmiRuntime.Screens

For Each obj In objScreens
  text = text & CStr(obj.ObjectName) &" ,  "
Next
```

An dieser Stelle erwarte ich eigentlich eine Liste alle Bilder bzw. dessen Namen. 
Leider finde ich nirgends den Hinweis wie ich auf den Namen eines Screen-Objektes zugreifen kann.

Gruß....


----------

